# Old Kraft paper turning black. Is this normal?



## wicks_10 (Aug 1, 2015)

I have a house that was built in 1980. The basement was unfinished when built but was mostly finished by the previous owner. I think the insulation in the floor joist is mostly original. My problem/question is that this old kraft faced insulation has turned black all or in part. I live in a dry climate (Utah) and there has never been any water damage as far as I can tell. It doesn't seem to be around any ducting either. I am working on finishing this room and I wonder if this is something I should worry about? Should I rip it out and replace or just remove and leave un-insulated. I have read in places on the net that you should not insulate your basement ceiling. I've also heard otherwise so I am not sure what to do. Any help is appreciated. I have attached a link to some pics of the insulation. Let me know if the the link dont work.

https://drive.google.com/folderview...VZMXZJSEtDdWdPTUh6UXNDMkNQTlJRNE0&usp=sharing


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

No need to pull it out usually. 

What does the flooring above it consist of?


----------



## wicks_10 (Aug 1, 2015)

Above it is a carpeted bedroom floor.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Should be fine. 

Make sure to disturb it as little as possible.


----------



## wicks_10 (Aug 1, 2015)

So my worry is that it is mold. You don't think that this is the case? I don't know why it would be but that is what I worry about.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! The black is the tared material from the other side of the paper leaching through, nothing to worry about. You can handle it safely, with gloves, long sleeves and goggles for all the thousands of tiny fiberglass fibers that usually come loose over time- if removing it. If you rip the paper, no worry, as you won't need it to function as a vapor retarder between two conditioned spaces. 

*Leave it be*, there shouldn't be water vapor to worry about, if finishing basement. It was installed wrong- if upstairs was heated and basement was not heated. Goes towards the "warm-in-winter" side. 
The glue in plywood flooring does the same thing...retards vapor.

Gary


----------



## wicks_10 (Aug 1, 2015)

Awesome to hear. Thanks both of you for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You're welcome! Anyone else with the same situation/climate, the paper is a *fire hazard*, strictly against minimum building safety code and cannot be left uncovered due to the rapid fire spreading capabilities of both tar and paper; 

*"R302.10.1 Insulation.  *
Insulation materials, including facings, such as vapor retarders and vapor-permeable membranes installed within floor/ceiling assemblies, roof/ceiling assemblies, wall assemblies, crawl spaces and _attics _shall have a flame spread index not to exceed 25 with an accompanying smoke-developed index not to exceed 450 when tested in accordance with ASTM E 84 or UL 723. *

Exceptions: * 1. When such materials are installed in concealed spaces, the flame spread index and smoke-developed index limitations do not apply to the facings, provided that the facing is installed in substantial contact with the unexposed surface of the ceiling, floor or wall finish."
Underline is mine, from;http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2012/icod_irc_2012_3_par067.htm?bu2=undefinedGlad to help, Gary


----------



## wicks_10 (Aug 1, 2015)

Really good to know. Thanks again


----------

